# Haldex Fluid change using the Better Value Volvo Haldex fluid



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

01 audi tt 225 Q

I saw this:
http://www.vivaperformance.com/genuine-volvo-aoc-haldex-fluid/

Its the same fluid but there is more of it and its at a better price. . . 
But how Do i get it in the haldex ? is there another drain hole or a syringe type tool to put the fluid in ??

Thanks :laugh::laugh::thumbup:


----------



## crazybohunk (May 24, 2011)

jason bouchard said:


> 01 audi tt 225 Q
> 
> I saw this:
> http://www.vivaperformance.com/genuine-volvo-aoc-haldex-fluid/
> ...


Hi there,

Yes there is a main plug to drain the existing Haldex fluid out.

In addition there is a filter which supposed to be changed at the same time.

You need a Haldex tool to the plug and filter off.

ECS tuning carries them I think they are about $60.00.

Maybe another member close by has one if you don't want to buy it.

Pretty hard to get to unless you have the tool.

There is also a small plug that shows the fluid level & I believe this is where you fill it again.

You kind of have to stuff the plastic end of the tube in when you fill then quickly put the plug back in.

The Audi kit or ECS kit gives you the correct amount to use. Not sure how much you have for Volvo version.

Based on what I have seen of the Volvo version of the Haldex I would say that the fluid and even some of the parts are usable in the TT.

If you are changing the fluid due to the Haldex not working properly or getting lots of wheel spin then you are probably too late and fluid alone will not fix the problem.

Ask me how I know:banghead:

Good luck with the change.

Randy.


----------



## nilreb (Mar 17, 2012)

This is the Volvo Haldex oil, just like the Audi. The filter is exactly the same. You just need to reuse the housing to plug it back in. Now, if I can find a cheap wrench.


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

Nah I change the filter and fluid every 20 k miles, Not problems yet at 114K miles(knocks on wood) 

The tool I have I bought a few years ago and its metal cut out with a square hole for a ratchet + extension to fit in 

Volvo sells that whole quart that I linked to for less them audi sells there little caulking thing, and I need a hole on the side or something to fill it with so it doesnt run out while I'm trying to screw in the bottom allen/ hex


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Nice find :thumbup: The best way I've found for the Haldex is drain it, put the tube nozzle completely in and fill (so sealed), use a finger to block the fluid flow, and have the plug ready to go and within reach when using the finger block method


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Nilreb, are you sure the Volvo filter is exactly the same? Do you have a part number?

EDIT: And, does anyone have any evidence that the fluids are the same? I know they use the same Haldex units in both vehicles, but to say that it follows that the fluids are identical is illogical.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

jbrehm said:


> Nilreb, are you sure the Volvo filter is exactly the same? Do you have a part number?
> 
> EDIT: And, does anyone have any evidence that the fluids are the same? I know they use the same Haldex units in both vehicles, but to say that it follows that the fluids are identical is illogical.


One could presume that they are the same. But I will stick with the stock proven fluid until proven otherwise. With over 160k on mine without any issues with changes every 10k, I cannot complain.


----------



## toy4two2 (Feb 6, 2012)

page three of this thread has some info on what type of oil it is.

BTW it looks like VOLVO used 3 different Haldex models through the years, so make sure you get the right fluid

http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=2031356&page=1


----------



## Danobookim (Aug 8, 2012)

Changed the Haldex fluid on the TT yesterday...noticed it has an expiration date and the label says to shake well before installing. This suggests the fluid is a blend of two or more components that will separate over time. hmmm


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

l88m22vette said:


> Nice find :thumbup: The best way I've found for the Haldex is drain it, put the tube nozzle completely in and fill (so sealed), use a finger to block the fluid flow, and have the plug ready to go and within reach when using the finger block method


MY method is to try what you said, drop the nut, have the fluid leak out all over the place, order ANOTHER cartridge of the fluid, stick it in the hole (again) have it pop out after about 1/4 of it goes in, shoot the rest all over the garage and knock over my beer.

Which is why I pay the shop to do this.

I have a Haldex wrench if anyone wants to buy it from me. It's this one:

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-R32_MKIV--3.2/Drivetrain/Haldex/ES3661/

The wrench has been used once...and knocked over my beer too.

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## deltaP (Jul 26, 2011)

toy4two2 said:


> page three of this thread has some info on what type of oil it is.
> 
> BTW it looks like VOLVO used 3 different Haldex models through the years, so make sure you get the right fluid
> 
> http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=2031356&page=1


Absolutely!! My TT has Gen I Haldex and my Volvo R has Gen III Haldex. Different fluids and filters!!!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

darrenbyrnes said:


> The wrench has been used once...and knocked over my beer too.
> 
> :beer::beer::beer:


lol yep used a shop 1 or two times, but next time (soon) I'm going to try something else, we'll see...I will share if it doesn't suck, or if it at least knocks over my beer :laugh:


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

deltaP said:


> Absolutely!! My TT has Gen I Haldex and my Volvo R has Gen III Haldex. Different fluids and filters!!!


The fluid for all generations of Haldex for Volvos is listed as the same part number. I'm unable to be 100% certain, but I'd bet a bunch of money that, since the Haldex hardware is identical, it's the same fluid across platforms.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Best bet would be to buy both, then send them out to a lab and have them compared to see if the fluids are the same make up. Ruining a pump/controller from the fluid having different composition would suck.


----------



## deltaP (Jul 26, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Best bet would be to buy both, then send them out to a lab and have them compared to see if the fluids are the same make up. Ruining a pump/controller from the fluid having different composition would suck.


:thumbup::laugh:


----------



## hitmanhite (Jun 17, 2002)

Can't see driving an expensive sports car and saving a few buck on oil........unless you got it cheap.


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Expensive sports car? :screwy: It's an econobox Golf with AWD and pretty body panels...




jbrehm said:


> I'm unable to be 100% certain, but I'd bet a bunch of money that, since the Haldex hardware is identical, it's the same fluid across platforms.


I put my money where my mouth is - I've been running Volvo fluid for a while, and at 1/6th the cost of VW fluid bought locally. I'll report back at extended intervals, and let you guys know whether or not my Haldex explodes.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

hitmanhite said:


> Can't see driving an expensive sports car and saving a few buck on oil........unless you got it cheap.


LOL. 8K for a car does not qualify it as expensive.


----------



## Arizman3 (May 30, 2006)

nilreb said:


> This is the Volvo Haldex oil, just like the Audi. The filter is exactly the same. You just need to reuse the housing to plug it back in. Now, if I can find a cheap wrench.


If the filter is exactly the same, what is the Volvo part number for the exact same filter>?


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

darrenbyrnes said:


> MY method is to try what you said, drop the nut, have the fluid leak out all over the place, order ANOTHER cartridge of the fluid, stick it in the hole (again) have it pop out after about 1/4 of it goes in, shoot the rest all over the garage and knock over my beer.
> 
> Which is why I pay the shop to do this.
> 
> ...


I just peed lmfao


----------



## rafal85 (Sep 13, 2013)

Still not exploded? 



jbrehm said:


> Expensive sports car? :screwy: It's an econobox Golf with AWD and pretty body panels...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

well this is an old thread. . . I was young and asking stupid questions back then 


Delete thread?


----------



## rafal85 (Sep 13, 2013)

Yes, but after years you can confirm is that oil did the same job


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

I listened to the guys in this thread and never strayed from the OEM Audi/VW stuff . . . I was broke then and didn't realize that spending a little more on the oil was a lot cheaper then buying a new haldex unit. Good thing I only stayed with the norm. . . 

Thanks though


----------

